# Laryngoscopy + E/M



## irvinme (Sep 22, 2011)

One of my providers states he was told that laryngosopy code 31575 with not pay when will with a new patient e/m, it will only pay when billed with an established LOS.  I can't find anything that supports that and can't imagine why any insurance would not pay for this procedure when performed on a new and established patient.

Any thoughts or comments??

Thank you!!  Mary


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Sep 26, 2011)

sounds crazy to me. obviously you would need the 25 modifier on the E & M.


----------



## mburke81 (Oct 12, 2011)

Our physicians do this alot and wondering how to bill when they have no new symptoms but history of cancer and come in yearly for scope.  Should we also be charging the e&m.  I say yes since they should be revieing history, personal and family, vitals. and neck.  Is there a time as far as when to charge the e&m with scope if they come in every 6 months.?????  HELP.


----------

